# Gator Trout Showing Up



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report
By Captain Chris Martin*

The lodge welcomed back returning customers on Friday evening for a fun evening, and a lot of laughs while sharing many memories from the past fishing outings. Saturday morning 10- Bay Flats guides showed up ready to participate in this year's HCB Fishing Tournament. The best 5 reds 5 trout outlined the company tournament guidelines, plus bonus big trout/red, and most spots. As always the lodge kicked in 3-BFL Fishing Rods for 1st place, along with other prizes. Props go out to Captain Steve Boldt 1st place finish with his 3-guest to include the main host "Doug" on board. According to his crew, "We managed to limit out early on all our reds, trout focus came early while the best fishing was over stained water." Also doing very well was Captain Cooper Hartman with full limits of reds and trout. Captain Rick Hammond, Captain TJ Christensen, Captain Jason Wagenfehr, and Captain Harold Dworaczyk.

Saturday evening 30-new guests arrived for the 2nd year to host their employee fishing event. It was really cool at dinner when the owner of the company gave a motivational speech about the industries safety standards and commended his employees for their hard work and safety record.

*Weather Forecast for Sunday*

Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers until late afternoon...then partly cloudy late in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 90s inland...around 90 coast. Southeast winds 10 to 15 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. San Antonio Bay water temp 84 degrees. The moon is 24% Illuminated.

*Chef Greg's & Grill Master Sherman "Cooking Corner*"

Chef Greg's Deserts- "Tiramisu" an Italian Trifle that takes ladyfingers, that have been soaked in coffee and spirits, and layers them with a rich custard

*Join our fan page.*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...08195102528120

*Watch our story*






Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Sunday-Trips*

Sunday the wind picked up, and same holds true for Monday.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Chef Greg / Grill Master Sherman / Lemon rosemary habanero grilled quail with creamy butter sauce topped over wild rice with asparagus, and classic beer battered onion rings June 26, 2011


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fishing Monday was very solid*

Limits of trout and solid catches of reds were checked in on Monday. Best action is over deep shell "cuts" and Oyster bed depressions in SAB.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Weekly Update*

This week trout fishing in San Antonio Bay has been good as it gets, especially with light winds early in the mornings. The lack of wind is allowing us to set up camp over deep shell structure with both lures and live bait. Red fish action is fair; mostly the action has been later in the mornings. Check out these latest photos of our catches. The lodge has been extremely busy with an average of 25-guests each night.

Captain Chris Martin
1-888-677-4868


----------

